# OPK progression?



## soloso

These opks are driving me mad. There seems to be no consistency, it got quite dark on cd11 (2nd pic) and so I expected it to keep getting darker till a positive, but it’s getting lighter and everyday it’s different! It seems to be fluctuating rather than getting darker, is this at all normal?!

the top one is the first one I did the bottom is today’s. I am on cd 14 and periods are irregular. So I was hoping these would help pin point but I feel like there never gona be positive :(


----------



## Excalibur

Are you testing once or twice a day? I used to test at around 2pm and then again at 10pm. I always used to get my surge late at night for some reason. Keep going, that positive will come :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm using the same tests and think I got my positive today.
the last one is today's one I'm on cycle day 13. Gonna do another later tonight to seen it it's any darker but I'm pretty sure that's a positive.


----------



## Jft1

I was the exact same this month. Mine fluctuated all month and I didn't get a positive until CD19. Usually mine are totally negative then a blazing obvious positive about CD14. But this month there was a few I thought looked positive then faded again. So frustrating!


----------

